# Recherche d'un jeu MAC =)



## Sylra (17 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà, je suis à la recherche d'un nom d'un vieux jeu MAC que je jouais avec un ami très petit :s donc dur de s'en rappeler.

Il y avait des ronds alignés dans tout l'écran, et on se déplace avec une ou plusieurs barre qui font une rotation autour d'un de ces ronds, et si il est en contact avec un autre rond, cela lui permettait de changer de rond. Le but était d'atteindre un endroit en se déplaçant de rond en rond ;p

J'espère que quelqu'un trouvera ce nom malgré mes explications de m**** =D

Merci,
Sylra


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

T'as cherché là ? <- clic


----------



## Sylra (17 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour le lien, je vais regarder pour voir si il y est, je le reconnaîtrais d'office si je le vois de tout façon, merci beaucoup en tout cas


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2009)

Par ailleurs ne pas oublier une chose
c'est que depuis ces époques des premiers jeux  il y a eu le développement massif des jeux en ligne ( je parle ici des petits jeux à jouer seul ou à 2) et il est très possible quel e concept fut repris- detourné-copié sous un autre nom dans  un de ces petits jeux  en ligne
ca arrive beaucoup

- il serait utile que tu en dises plus
en couleur  ou en noir et blanc?
tu jouais là dessus sur quel genre de machine?
un portable ?
ceci afin d'éliminer des OS ou périodes


----------



## Sylra (17 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Par ailleurs ne pas oublier une chose
> c'est que depuis ces époques des premiers jeux  il y a eu le développement massif des jeux en ligne ( je parle ici des petits jeux à jouer seul ou à 2) et il est très possible quel e concept fut repris- detourné-copié sous un autre nom dans  un de ces petits jeux  en ligne
> ca arrive beaucoup
> 
> ...



J'ai trouvé le nom du jeu, mais j'essaye de trouver un moyen de pouvoir l'installer sous Windows. Je jouais sous un MAC à l'époque oui =D

Le nom du jeu c'était : SpinDoctor ^^ et dans le genre c'est aussi Clockwerkx=)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2009)

ben non , c'est Spin Doctor , et non SpinDoctor
et ca existe sur PC gratuit
(Ultimate Spin Doctor for Windows )

et partout en jeu en ligne gratuit


----------

